# Your NFAA dollars at work?????



## I BOW 2 (May 22, 2002)

Take a look at your Nationals Headquarters thought process?? Ken

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1474083


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

Interesting, Ken. 
If you/we were to have anything like this on any of our ranges and IF (often times a huge IF) the NFAA Director actually performed the "range inspection" and we/you had something like this on YOUR/OUR range; it would fail instantly!
First off, however you/we would NEVER have this type of obvious safety violation in the first place....so perhaps for US it is a moot point...>BUT....if this picture represents a course at the National Headquarters, then the example being set sure isn't a good example. It is, however a great example of how NOT to set up a range!
It will be interesting to see/read/hear how the heck this came about and how it is allowed to come about?????
I'm all eyes and ears? 
Tom D. (field14)


----------



## brtesite (May 24, 2002)

check reply to Uncle Gus


----------



## jbw59 (Jun 27, 2010)

That is the most unbelievable thing I think I've ever seen on any range.


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

Somewhere I've seen mention of a possible 'new' org for the support of 'field archery' in the US. Was I dreaming? Can anyone elaborate?

Does the NFAA align itself with the IFAA? I know that the NFAA is listed as the 'member nation' contact for the IFAA in the US, however, I recently called the NFAA office and there didn't seem to be any coordiantion with the IFAA in terms of field archery events.

Forgive these question if they're a bit stupid.....I'm fairly new to the 'scene' and haven't digested all the associated politics, as of yet.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

i've heard it said the only stupid questions are those that are not asked.

that's all i care to contribute to this thread.

north american field archery association?


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

carlosii said:


> north american field archery association?


Does this org exist, or were you just making a suggestion for the name of a potential new one? I wasn't able to google the answer.


----------



## CarlV (Mar 12, 2008)

I BOW 2 said:


> Take a look at your Nationals Headquarters thought process?? Ken
> 
> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1474083


Embarassing.........just embarassing.

I'm wondering if someone will actually have th fortitude to stand up and take responsibility for this setup


----------



## titanium man (Mar 5, 2005)

The National organizations are too far into the septic tank for any type of rescue, and it's all due to the political corporate money which has clouded everyones perspective. We all know the parties involved. It is what it is.:sad:


----------



## sps3172 (Dec 14, 2007)

titanium man said:


> The National organizations are too far into the septic tank for any type of rescue, and it's all due to the political corporate money which has clouded everyones perspective. We all know the parties involved. It is what it is.:sad:


No.....'we all' don't know. Can you clarify for me?


----------

